# Segelpose schnell selber bauen



## don rhabano (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Idee schon einer hatte ...

Einfach einen sogenannten "Fly" (die Feder vom Dartpfeil-gibts oft mordsbillig im discounter o.a.) nehmen, ein bissl zurecht schneiden und in eine Knichlichtpose stecken (geht natürlich nicht bei allen) . Man kann das ganze noch festkleben --muss man aber eig. nicht, denn das sitzt sehr fest! Man kann auch als Zwischenteil noch ein Gummiröhrchen von Knicklichtern nehmen (da kann man das Teil dann auch reinkleben-kann ja einfach ausgewechselt werden!).

Das Ganze dauert ca. 1Minute und man hat aus ner normalen Raubfisch eine schöne Segelpose gemacht.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen oder kritisieren (vll. ja auch loben)


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

prinzipiell ne gute idee die es in aehnlicher form auch im laden gibt.
habe aber gehoert dass sich diese konstroktion schnell im wind drehen kann und somit zum verdrallen fuehren kann....also drauf achten dass man ne durchlaufpose benutzt.
ansonsten durchaus anwendbar und auch effektiv
schoene gruesse


----------



## Berti86 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

oder ihr nehmt ne pose mit langer antenne..dann einen kleinen notizzettel oder ähnliches..macht in diesen 2 löcher rein und schiebt ihn (als Segel) auf die antenne...funzt auch auf die schnelle..sieht zwar nich so profimäßig aus klappt aber auch.


----------



## crazyFish (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

Würd da aber ehr zu nem Plastikblatt von nem Schnellhefter tendieren als zu nem normalen Blatt Papier, das verträgt sich meist nich so gut mit Wasser .

Und gegen den Drall muss unten an der Pose einfach nur ein ordentlicher Wirbel hängen.


----------



## Berti86 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

du glaubst nicht was ein notizzettel alles aushält..#6


----------



## Colophonius (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

Hi
Wie ist es denn bei langen Antennen mit der Stabilität?
Zum einen sollte die Pose ja 4 Richtungen Angriffpunkte für den Wind bieten, da sie sich doch sonst in den Wind dreht. Zum anderen dürfte doch bei einer langen Antenne und genug Angriffsfläche der Wind die Pose einfach umblasen (so wie beim Segeln bei halben Wind und dichten Segel)


----------



## Berti86 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

die pose dreht sich so lange bis sie stabil im wind steht (selber ausprobiert)...da meißt ein köfi dranhängt ist genug zug auffer schnur das sie definitiv nicht umkippt!!wer natürlich bei windstärke 10 angelt sollte sich wohl vom bau an den ersten post in diesem thread halten...ansonsten ging es ja um eine blitzschnelle möglichkeit zum selbermachen (wenn man zb schon am see steht)


----------



## Hubertus (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

Also ich habs ganz einfach gemacht ich habe eine Pose mit langer Antenne genommen dann geguckt wie lang die Antenne ist in den Format aus der Rückseite von nem Schnellhefter ein Stück rausgeschnitten und durch die Antenne gezogen und zu dem Beitrag von "Colophonius" da muss man einfach warten bis sich die Pose richtig hindreht oder einfach n Stück einholen damit sie sich richtig hindreht also das ist eigentlich das geringste Problem...


----------



## BeatleB84 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segelpose schnell selber bauen*

Bei der Durchlaufpose einfach nen 3er Wirbel vom Forellenangeln ranmachen, dann hat man bei Wind oder dem Auswerfen das Problem mit der Verdrallung nichtmehr!


----------

